# 26C3: Verschlüsselungscode für DECT-Funktelefone geknackt



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2009)

Neben dem Krypto-Algorithmus für GSM haben Sicherheitsforscher auch den Verschlüsselungscode für Telefonate auf Basis des weit verbreiteten DECT-Standards geknackt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

